# Stud service or own a buck?



## newbiekat (Jan 24, 2013)

I have had my buck since May of last year (good deal, great buck, got the job done). He's been running with them and I haven't seen much of a problem with it. My girls are starting to kid now, and I'm worried about having them bred back when they get back out with the herd. So I'm considering selling him. Now I'm worried about not finding another good registered Nubian buck in time for next breeding season. DH suggested trying a stud service this Fall and not owning one... What are your opinions?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

*I'd make him his own separate pen and keep him, just my opinion. *


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jan 24, 2013)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *I'd make him his own separate pen and keep him, just my opinion. *


Or trade him for another nice buck after making a separate pen so you will have one unrelated to whatever doelings you keep (if you are going to keep any). I think it's much easier to have a buck on hand than try to schedule breeding services.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 24, 2013)

Unless you can find a buck with about an hour from you, it's much easier to have one on hand. I bred 3 different ways this fall

--Borrow neighbor's buck 
Pro: neighbor was able to bring him over about 20 minutes after I noticed a doe was in heat. His owner was right next door in case their were any issues.
Con: There were issues; he ended up with a broken horn and almost bleeding to death and one of my does had a broken leg and had to be put down

--Stud service from our 4-H leader's ennobled Boer buck
Pro: Experienced buck and breeder, only about an hour away, kept the does for a few days
Con: Had to bring does over at a certain time and pick them up at a certain time. I did interrupt the buck owner's hunting time so he could get my does settled

--Got some cheap part bucks as part of a meat package deal, decided to keep 2
Pro: I got to know the bucks personalities and traits to complement my does and I learned to manage them. I can grab a buck as soon as I notice a doe in heat (I have a small separate breeding pen) and leave them together for as long as I need to. I have 2 bucks, plus I have outside sires so I will have a lot of genetic diversity
Con: Eventually these boys will have to move on once the herd is inbred more than I want to

Some goat owners have closed herds, meaning even if you find the buck you want nearby, they may not breed to outside does. There is always a risk of disease exposing your does to strange goats.

However, you may be able to find a quality buck from people that show and can tell you about the buck's bloodlines and relatives that would "breed up" your herd and improve your own bloodlines.

ADGA's membership book has a list of members, what goats they own and if they stand any breeds at stud. Looking through that would find you a better stud than looking on Craigslist and finding someone with "a buck" where the breed is spelled wrong, and "breed" is often spelled wrong too.

"Need to bread your doe? My Nubean buck is standing at stud. $10 or best offer!" (accompanied by blurry picture of some goat with airplane ears, weird scurs and wacky conformation)


----------



## Shelly May (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd make him his own separate pen and keep him, just my opinion. X2


----------



## pdpo222 (Jan 24, 2013)

Personally I'd keep him.  He's half your herd.  I'm looking for another buck to keep too.  Bucks are fine with me.  This way I will have two and can breed each others kids.  I don't know of any other pygmy buck in the area and don't want to cart my does to a breeder.  You only know what the breeder tells you.  This way, mine never leave my property, don't have to worry about them "catching" and bringing it home with them.  But then I had 3 bucks before I had any does.  Love those bucks.  But it may not be for you.  I'll build seperate pens for them, divide a pasture for them, just for the convience of having them when I need them.  No appointments, no misses, just the way I am doing it.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

You're right on in that it is time to seperate him.

When we bought our first buck, we let him run with the girls until the first kids came, then built him a pen.

Wethered one of his first sons, and put him in with his daddy when he was 4 months old as a companion.

The reason we bought the buck, because trying to rent is such a hassle.

Some people rent bucks, but it seemed like a hassle to me.


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 24, 2013)

We have 4 bucks, and I have to watch myself, cause I tend to want to get/keep more.  I like my bucks personalities better than most of my does.  If at all feasible, I would definitely go for keeping buck of your own.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 24, 2013)

you know how I sell bucks?

Look on Craigs List for someone wanting to rent one.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 24, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> You're right on in that it is time to seperate him.
> 
> When we bought our first buck, we let him run with the girls until the first kids came, then built him a pen.
> 
> ...


x2

Separate him but keep him.  Get him a wethered buddy and only run him with the does when you are ready to breed the does again.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Jan 24, 2013)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> WhiteMountainsRanch said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Or keep him AND get another buck!!!*


----------



## rinksgi (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the same issue. One of my does kidded last week, so I will need to keep them separate because I don't want her bred again right away.I don't plan on keeping these doelings and my other doe will kid sometime in March. I did by another baby buck to minimize in-breeding.


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow... okay so what kind of pen should I be looking at for him? How big of an area does he need? He's a full size almost 4 year old Nubian... He's used to being out in the pasture, would he have a hard time being confined? If he sees the girls would he try to bust through to get to them?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 26, 2013)

newbiekat said:
			
		

> Wow... okay so what kind of pen should I be looking at for him? How big of an area does he need? He's a full size almost 4 year old Nubian... He's used to being out in the pasture, would he have a hard time being confined? If he sees the girls would he try to bust through to get to them?


As with all answers about goats, the first part of any answer should be 'it depends on the goat'.  He would have trouble adjusting probably if he was alone, but if he has a buddy he should adapt pretty easily.  Goats are pretty flexible.  As for the getting to the girls....it depends on his personality and determination.  I am not familiar with Nubian Bucks.  My Myotonic bucks will stand and holler at the girls across the fence, look longingly, and make weird, strange faces,  but they never try to go through, around or over the fence.  I know that some breeds are a lot more aggressive in general, but it still depends on your individual goat.  As for area, they don't need a lot of room, with lots of hay, and fresh water, and minerals, they can survive on surprisingly small dry lots.  Of course, the bigger the better from what you have to work with.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 26, 2013)

newbiekat said:
			
		

> Wow... okay so what kind of pen should I be looking at for him? How big of an area does he need? He's a full size almost 4 year old Nubian... He's used to being out in the pasture, would he have a hard time being confined? If he sees the girls would he try to bust through to get to them?


I don't know how many does you have bred, but chances are you will have a buck kid that you can wether.  This will be a good companion to your buck.

I don't know how much room you have but I would build as large a pen as you can.  I have an area about 3000sf for two Nigerian bucks.

I use round posts and regular 2x4 wire.  But, I run 2x4's horizontally on my buck pen.  Had my first accidental breeding this year, because mine will bust out.


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 26, 2013)

Okay, this year I've got 3 does bred... One's kidded with a single doeling and we are waiting on the other two... I have a young buck that we are planning on wethering so he just might go in with the buck...  Would y'all mind posting pictures of your buck pens so I can get an idea of what I should be looking at?


----------



## Mamaboid (Jan 27, 2013)

I was going to post pics for you, went through my albums, discovered that I do not have any pictures that show anything other than a little fence here and there.  Sorry.  When it gets warm enough here so that the camera and photographer both don't freeze up on contact, I will try and get some.  May be too late for your purposes, but I will have them for the next time. :/


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 27, 2013)

No problem. Whenever you can would be great. Thanks


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 28, 2013)

If it is still light out when I get home then I will get some pics for ya. 
Just moved my lil' buck's pen this weekend. I use 10 ft long by 6 ft tall chain link panels. My setup is portable so I can move him when needed. Abel is a ND buck just under 3 months. I use large dog houses for shelter. Right now Oreo and Bella take turns being his pen buddy.
Oreo plays with him more though. (Wouldn't mind either of these getting knocked up)


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 28, 2013)

I got home in the dark. try to get pics sometime this week.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 30, 2013)

Ok, here is a pic of my buck's pen. 
Right now Oreo is hanging out with Abel. 







The neighbor let their dog out for exercise who started barking at them. (fence between us). The other goats and the Peafowl had to come over to see what the big deal was with the barking dog. 

My setup is portable so I can move the pen around the property.


----------



## newbiekat (Jan 31, 2013)

I see... So can you just set it in out in the pasture and keep moving the area around? What kind of shelter do you have for him? Do you have a feeder in there with him? How big is that area? Does he get bored if he doesnt have much area to browse? Sorry so many questions!!


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 31, 2013)

With Nigerians & Pygmies a large dog house is perfect.
I ordered a calf hutch for my Nubian Fiona as she has pretty much out grown the dog houses. Right now the girls are using a run in shelter that keeps them dry n cozy.
I use clip on feeders in both the buck pen and the girls pen. Feeders are spaced to allow everyone to get food.
Also, those black bags hanging on the fence hold Hay and alphalfa hay. 
Currently the buck pen is 30 ft long x 20 ft  wide. Gave him more space so he has play room.


----------



## Fluffygal (Jan 31, 2013)

Oh Abel doesn't get bored cus he has a buddy with him and I like to provide toys to keep his pen fun for him.
Oreo was with him when I took this pic. She decided to leave when I went in to play with them. Fiona took advantage and pushed her way in only to be replaced by mean ol' Bella. Poor Abel has these 3 girls to contend with. I allow their game cue I don't mind these girls getting knocked up. However Abel is not sure about them yet.

Bebe is not allowed with Abel as she is still a baby.


----------

